# Days n daze in stroudsburg tonight



## dirty andy (Jun 21, 2016)

Days n daze with the queeftones and the wildlings at the Sherman theater in downtown stroudsburg me n the housey punky things will be there


----------



## dirty andy (Jun 22, 2016)

It was fucking awesome


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 22, 2016)

any pics/video?


----------



## dirty andy (Jun 24, 2016)

I wish ! But alas no


----------

